# Amplificador 2.1 50Wx2+100w subwoofer



## svartahrid (Jul 26, 2016)

Buenas, parece ser que esta plaqueta o circuito esta de moda en varias paginas de ventas como ebay, amazon, dx, ali, etc... es una tarjeta que viene preparada como una solucion todo en uno, siendo su entrada unica la de bluetooth v4.0, aunque pienso cablearle antes del pre un par de RCA's para tener una segunda forma de entrarle audio.

Usa dos circuitos integrados clase D TPA3116D (uno normal 50x50w y otro en puente para el sub 100w), el cual es bastante versatil y parece ser que entrega una potencia mas que suficiente para medianas aplicaciones, 50w x 50w para parlantes de voz, y 100w para un subwoofer, aunque esa cifra solo si tu subwoofer puede ponerse en impedancia de 2ohm, solo en ese caso se le podran chupar los 100W por ese lado, y ya con desventajas como apareciendo una distorcion de 10%, aunque imagino que ya solo exprimiendolo al pobrecito al maximo, cosa que no pienso hacerlo, ya si quisiera algo mas potente pues hay mas soluciones. 

Lo compre hace casi 2 semanas, y tardara otra mas en llegar por problemas X con el vendedor, y pues que mas decir de esta plaqueta, yo no la he probado, pero me encanto a la vista y todo lo que ofrece, y el precio para todo lo que ofrece, no suele exceder los 18 dolares, aunque hay lugares donde costara mucho mas, pero en si me parecio un articulo interesante si quieres un sonido grandecito hogareño.

Alguien sabe algo sobre este producto? compre una fuente de 24V a 8.3A, veremos cuanto le chupa al final con todo ya montado en la practica.


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2016)

Mi opinión.
Aún siendo un clase D me parecen demasiado chicos los disipadores que trae para esa potencia.. mas aun viendo que son integrados y no Mosfets de potencia.. Habría que ver la eficiencia de ese amplificador, cómo está diseñado, y qué tan bueno es ese diseño para un funcionamiento de al menos la mitad de potencia..

Tengo desconfianza con esos amplificadores tan de moda..
Lo único que te puedo decir es que tuve 3 clase D de 2x50w de fuente simétrica, y aparte que exageraban la potencia disponible en este tipo de cosas (si uno mira el datasheet de los integrados se da cuenta de varios aspectos), el disipador que traían era óptimo y aun así calentaba en ausencia de señal, a los 3-4 meses cascaban sin razón aparente (chasquidos a poco que subias el volumen). Muy bien mientras funcionaba, con ventilación forzada. Poco fiable.
Tuve otro de 10w por canal.. lo mismo con la potencia disponible.. mucho menor de la indicada. Su sonido no me gustó.

NO sé que tal es el amplificador que comentas, NO lo he probado. Solo te digo que tengas precaución con él y similares..


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 27, 2016)

Gracias por la data amigo, tambien sospechaba de esos disipadores, a ver que les hago, ventilacion forzada, que sirve que hago una camarita en donde se encuentre todo lo que genere calor, y esa area se mantenga fresca, no se que tan viable sea direccionar esa calor hacia el puerto de aire, dado que es caja cerrada, un aire forzado nomas tendria el aire ahi dentro girando, incluso fijate que se podrian situar los componentes cerca del tubo de salida de aire, asi el flujo de aire constante se encarga de refrigerar, mucho pensar en formas para que no se vea afectado el sonido al final al estar manipulando cercanias de la salida, si veo que calientan mucho, pues a ver por algo que refresque o disipe mas efectivamente.


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2016)

Todo depende dónde pretendas meterlo.. Si es dentro de un bass reflex se puede colocar en una zona cercana al extremo interior del puerto. En caja sellada no parece una buena idea salvo que fuese un amplificador muy confiable, pero no es el caso.
Yo lo pondría a prueba antes de meterlo en algún sitio.. a ver vómo se comporta.
Pd: el único Clase D que nunca me dió problemas de nada es el típico de 2x3w que se alimenta con 5v. Lo tengo desde 2013 y todo ok !
Suerte.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 27, 2016)

8 Amp. ponen esa placa incandescente. Tené en cuenta que lo máximo que le podés sacar a un MOSFET en audio-car es 22W (sin alterar la fuente, es decir, con los 12V. del auto) a pesar que el fabricante te pone en el frente del equipo 55W. Viendo las "patitas" de los amplificadores de "potencia" no creo que soporte ni 5W por canal. Comparalo con un TDA2040 y vas a ver las diferencias físicas, que son determinantes en cuestión de disipación de potencia. 

Mejor busca un pre con las entradas que necesites, y agregale un amplificador (el foro tiene muchos circuitos que ya están probados, y funcionan) que te va a resultar mas confiable y además vas a tener el placer de fabricarlo con tus propias manos.

Estuve hojeando el datasheet y los gráficos son muy "divertidos". Y la tabla muestra potencia máxima de 50W a 1KHz. Hay que ver cuál es la potencia en toda el ancho de banda de audio. 

Además en aplicaciones típicas dice TVs (máximo 10W de potencia generalmente). 

Hay un gráfico que me encanta, te muestra 2 THD. Supongo que uno tiene que elegir cual le gusta mas...


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 27, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> 8 Amp. ponen esa placa incandescente. Tené en cuenta que lo máximo que le podés sacar a un MOSFET en audio-car es 22W (sin alterar la fuente, es decir, con los 12V. del auto) a pesar que el fabricante te pone en el frente del equipo 55W. Viendo las "patitas" de los amplificadores de "potencia" no creo que soporte ni 5W por canal. Comparalo con un TDA2040 y vas a ver las diferencias físicas, que son determinantes en cuestión de disipación de potencia.
> 
> Mejor busca un pre con las entradas que necesites, y agregale un amplificador (el foro tiene muchos circuitos que ya están probados, y funcionan) que te va a resultar mas confiable y además vas a tener el placer de fabricarlo con tus propias manos.
> 
> ...





NO podes comparar ningun clase D con los TDA  de antes, es otra cosa totalmente


----------



## electroconico (Jul 27, 2016)

Puede compartir el link del lugar donde lo compraste,me agrada la idea del BT.

Saludos!


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 28, 2016)

electroconico dijo:


> Puede compartir el link del lugar donde lo compraste,me agrada la idea del BT.
> 
> Saludos!



Con esto no creo hacer spam, dado que somos tecnicos y es parte del rubro en este foro mencionar tiendas donde comprar.

Actualmente, esta plaqueta esta siendo muy popular en tiendas como ebay, amazon, dx.com, aliexpress, siendo algo que suele rondar los 20 dolares o incluso menos (buscar por TPA3116 bluetooth 50 100). Pienso que lleva gran gracia que lleve dos integrados estereofonicos clase D basicos mas que poderosos 50wx50w (TPA3116), uno de ellos en modo puente ofreciendo 100w en ciertas condiciones, y pues pienso que igual y es algo que vale la pena, esos watts, para muchos de nosotros y para el ambito domestico, es un torrente de poder, ya vere como mueve una 8" pyle barata que he comprado en el modo 100w, esto solo bajo 2 ohms, en 4 ohms viene alimentandose al subwoofer con algo asi como 30W, vere como se comporta con 30-50W o lo que sea que ofresca en el rango de impedancia de los 4 ohm, y ver si el parlante muestra algun tipo de tolerancia para meterle ahora si todo pa dentro.

Al que menciono que esto no va para auto, segun soporta alimentaciones desde 4.5V hasta los 26V, yo pienso alimetarlo casi a tope, unos 24V, observando la temperatura que coge todo, ver que procede con esto, lo bueno que es clase D y apenas calienta dada su eficiencia.

Aqui dejo un datasheet en ingles sobre este integradito que da de que hablar.

TPA3116 - Data Sheet


----------



## Kebra (Jul 28, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> NO podes comparar ningun clase D con los TDA  de antes, es otra cosa totalmente



Que yo sepa, hasta el día de hoy, la ley de Ohm sigue siendo la misma de siempre. 

El día que NAD fabrique un amplificador con esos "amplificadores", lo podremos discutir. Mientras tanto, y según las opiniones de quienes los han utilizado, la física está mi lado.

200 W con 24 V? Con esos chips solucionamos el problema energético de todo el mundo!

Los alimentamos con un pila de 1,5 y del otro lado tenemos potencia para alimentar una fábrica automotor. 


EDIT: esto me recuerda a la discusión bizantina sobre si podía usar o no  woofers de 18 pulgadas para reproducir medios... Otra vez lo mismo,  noooo!!!

EDIT2: es lo mismo que una fuente switching. ¿Se usan para audio? NO. Sigue usándose toroidal a contrafase con 5 o 6 capacitores de 22.000uF.

200 watts con un disipador de southbridge... Me pego un tiro al estilo manosanta mejor...


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 29, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hasta el día de hoy, la ley de Ohm sigue siendo la misma de siempre.
> 
> El día que NAD fabrique un amplificador con esos "amplificadores", lo podremos discutir. Mientras tanto, y según las opiniones de quienes los han utilizado, la física está mi lado.
> 
> ...



Man! esto tiene su potencilla, es algo de nueva generacion, y esos valores son maximos y bajo ciertas circunstancias, ya comprometiendo la calidad del sonido con una distorcion de 10%, aun asi para hacer un sistema discreto hogareño va mas que perfecto parece ser, cosas mejores se pueden hacer con mosfets y circuitos dedidacos, pero de que esta guapa esta solucion todo en uno, la es, por las prestacion y por el precio, por eso la verdad me llamo la atencion aunque en mi configuracion no vaya a dar esos valores maximos, aun asi seria interesante torrente de poder mas que discreto.


----------



## jorger (Jul 29, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hasta el día de hoy, la ley de Ohm sigue siendo la misma de siempre.
> 
> El día que NAD fabrique un amplificador con esos "amplificadores", lo podremos discutir. Mientras tanto, y según las opiniones de quienes los han utilizado, la física está mi lado.
> 
> ...


La ley de ohm siempre fue la misma, tanto así que si hacemos cuentas y contamos con una caida de tension de 2v a la salida, tenemos:

I= (v-2)/R = 22/4= 5.5A
P= V*I = 22*5.5= 121w
Fíjate en el datasheet del integrado,los 100w los alcanza con una carga de 2Ω, lo cual NO es nada imposible.
También ten en cuenta que ese amplificador usa dos integrados, evidentemente con UNO solo no vas a llegar jamás a los 200w

Es lo mismo que si cojo 8 TDA2050 (que tienen una caida de tensión muy alta a la salida) y los alimento a +/-15v.
Con sólo 30v ya tengo 160w en total. 
Por favor, no tergiversemos.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 30, 2016)

Aqui dejo unas imagenes, ya por fin me ha llegado el circuito.


----------



## Kebra (Ago 4, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> La ley de ohm siempre fue la misma, tanto así que si hacemos cuentas y contamos con una caida de tension de 2v a la salida, tenemos:
> 
> I= (v-2)/R = 22/4= 5.5A
> P= V*I = 22*5.5= 121w
> ...




Con el mayor de los respetos estimado usuario, le informo que sus opiniones no son acertadas. No es mi intención generar ningún incordio, solo aportar este dato que explica con una claridad meridiana que sus afirmaciones no se ciernen a las leyes de la física hasta hoy conocidas por la humanidad.



Le envío un cordial saludo y aquí le dejo la fuente de tal dato.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------

